# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadalquivir >  La CHG abona el IBI a los municipios afectados por los embalses gestionados por ella

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...or%20ella.aspx

*La CHG abona el IBI a los municipios afectados por los embalses gestionados por ella*

*Afecta a las comunidades autónomas de Andalucía, Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha y Ceuta*

27/12/2013



La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir (CHG), organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, ha abonado ya la totalidad de los importes correspondientes al Impuesto de Bienes Especiales (Bices) de 2013, más conocido como el IBI de los embalses. Según un comunicado, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir acaba de poner punto y final a la tramitación y al pago de las respectivas cantidades que debían percibir los 77 municipios con afecciones por los embalses gestionados directamente por el Organismo de cuenca en las comunidades autónomas de Andalucía, Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha y la ciudad autónoma de Ceuta. De este modo, tal y como anunció el presidente del Organismo de cuenca, Manuel Romero, la CHG ha distribuido antes de que finalizara el año entre estos ayuntamientos un total de 8,64 millones de euros.

    Los bienes inmuebles de características especiales constituyen un  conjunto complejo de uso especializado, integrado por suelo, edificios,  instalaciones y obras de urbanización y mejora que, por su carácter  unitario y por estar ligado de forma definitiva para su funcionamiento,  se configura a efectos catastrales como un único bien inmueble.     Se  consideran bienes inmuebles de características especiales los  destinados a la producción de energía eléctrica y gas y al refino de  petróleo, y las centrales nucleares. Las presas, saltos de agua y  embalses, incluido su lecho o vaso, excepto las destinadas  exclusivamente al riego. También las autopistas, carreteras y túneles de  peaje, así como los aeropuertos y puertos comerciales.

----------

